# Bolens 1050



## BRIAN1978 (Nov 17, 2004)

I bought a Bolens 1050 over the summer with 10 horse wisconsin engine. How do I determine what year it is? I think it's a 1969 but not sure. :band:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Brian
Welcome to TF!

The 1050 was made from '66-'69. The first year 1966, had a TR-10D wisconsin. It was also a model 192-01.

The '67 had a TRA-10D and was a 192-02 as was the 68 & 69.

The 66 & 67 will have a label on the right side tube frame near the footrest area that will say "patent pending". The 68 & 69 will have a label that says made under the following patents and lists them.

The pictures I've seen of the early 66 had black 1050 numbers on the hood. I've never seen an original with these, and my original 66 has the same beige numbers as my 67, 68, & 69.

The 69 has a "chrome" dash decal, headlight panel decal, shift pattern, and pto. The side hood decals on my 69 are the same as the 66,67,& 68. The steering wheel on the 69 is black. The others are beige. Some late 69's have a longer hood side decal like a 1220.

HTH


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Brian.:friends: 

Sixchows, I gotta say that's the best explanation I have seen for determining the year of those tractors. The others I've seen just give the model numbers of the tractor and engine. Some of those as you know cover more than one year.


----------

